# Hi from Calgary



## tehbrookzorz (Aug 27, 2019)

I finally got around to confirming my account which I forgot I made.
I tinker on a project car and am slowly learning how to use some of the larger machining tools at a makerspace.
Good to have this as a resource.

~tehbrookzorz


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 27, 2019)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Janger (Aug 28, 2019)

Good to have you here.


----------



## Hruul (Sep 6, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## tehbrookzorz (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks all.  If someone can delete the duplicate post, that would be good.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 8, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Crosche (Sep 20, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! Always good to see local people joining. 

Cheers, 

Chad


----------



## Bofobo (Sep 24, 2019)

What is your car project?


----------

